# 66 gto steering column help?



## noluck (Aug 13, 2008)

im restoring a 66 for a friend, i never had the column out or even loose but now after installing the steering box the column seems like its short? when connecting the rag joint to the box i can get it together but the rag joints extended so that the safety lugs in the joint arent into the slots in the end of the column shaft. i moved the rag joint towards the firewall farther than id like it to be but it still seems to be extended. also when i connect the box to the column shaft it almost seems misaligned because the steel collar at the end of the column where the shaft comes out wants to come out when i turn the steering wheel. even when the clamp is pushed up against it and tightened. are there adjustments im missing ? its got me confused because the column wasnt moved, just the steering box. any help is really appreciated. thanks


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

we had the same problem. apparently 1966 was a steering column learning year for pontiac. i have seen 7 different 4 speed colums in gtos. ther is a large spring you need to compress. on ours, the lowerbearing was bad. our bearing had a plastic sleeve that is screwed to the column. most replacement bearings us a clip like what holds the window cranks on just a little larger. we made our own lower bearing from 2 different replacemants. on the outside of the lower bearing in the enghine compartment we have a small metal clamp that butts against the bearing. this locates the lower bearing on the shaft thus postioning th column housing on the shaft. if yours is the same. make sure steering wheel is on. don't push too hard. locate the steering wheel center. go under the hood loosen clamp, have someone with a little muscle go into the car a push forward/down on the column and it will move towards the rag joint. tighten lower bearing clamp when ragjoint is straight.


----------

